# Engine Surging under Load



## Dcross07 (Oct 11, 2011)

Have a 1961 Ford 861. Under load - engine surges. At idle - runs smooth. Thought it was carburator issue - rebuilt and reset to factory specs. Had small gas leak around sediment bowl - replace gasket and fixed. Still surges. Can hold onto governor rod and stop surging. Maybe governor? Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

:usa:The way it works is when you use the throttle control it pulls on a linkage tied into a spring assembly - this spring assembly ties into the governor - when the tractor is under a load it is supposed to allow the governor to increase the fuel to the engine thus maintaing steady power - does the governor move on it's own when the tractor is under a load but not move the carb linkage??? Your Linkage parts breakdown is here.


----------

